# CcO



## myzleelee (May 24, 2009)

Hi ladies and gents,

I am going to the I.M.A.T.S in pasadena 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, can someone tell me, which cco is closest to pasadena? tia


----------



## Preciouspink (May 24, 2009)

I think it would be the Ontario Mills CCO


----------



## myzleelee (May 24, 2009)

thanks precious


----------

